# [HS/matériel] Serveur maison pour bricolages

## digimag

Bonjour !

Je cherche quelque chose avec :

- beaucoup de ports USB

- ports entrée + sortie audio

- au moins un port Gigabit ethernet

- processeur rapide (et donc la compilation aussi), et au moins 2 Go de RAM

- encombrement pas torp excessif et fonctionnement silencieux

- excellente compatibilité avec Linux

On peut faire l'impasse sur :

- le Wi-Fi

- la carte graphique (je ne cherche pas à connecter un écran)

Mon budget pourrait aller jusqu'à 400 - 500 €.

Je ne suis vraiment pas spécialiste en matériel, et je me faisais souvent avoir au niveau de la compatibilité Linux.

Auriez-vous une idée ? Merci !

P.S. Cela serait un serveur maison pour :

- sauvegarder les données

- héberger les versions en développement de mes applications web

- apprendre l'architecture Linux et la programmation bas niveau

- apprendre à piloter des périphériques USB et programmer des microprocesseurs

----------

## geekounet

Faire des backups sur la même machine où tu vas bricoler avec le matos et le kernel ? T'y tiens pas tant que ça à tes backups en fait ?  :Smile: 

----------

## digimag

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Faire des backups sur la même machine où tu vas bricoler avec le matos et le kernel ? T'y tiens pas tant que ça à tes backups en fait ? 

 

C'est peut-être pas génial, mais déjà mieux que rien  :Smile: 

J'ai finalement acheté ceci : 

http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B005LN8IPA/

J'espère que ça ne va pas poser trop de problèmes. Je ferai un retour d'expérience lorsque je l'aurai essayé.

Finalement, avec ceci, je pourrais déjà jouer avec pas mal de choses (Bluetooth, Ethernet, Wi-Fi, audio, USB 2.0 / 3.0).

----------

## digimag

Hum, quelqu'un sait s'il est possible d'émuler un clavier USB via un logiciel.

L'idée, c'est que l'ordinateur hôte redirige les entrées de son clavier sur un port USB et se comporte donc comme un clavier USB.

Cela pourrait être utile pour utiliser un ordinateur portable comme un simple clavier USB.

Il suffirait de relier deux ordinateurs par un câble USB.

----------

## guilc

C'est quoi le but ? Piloter l'autre PC sans lui brancher un clavier (ni de souris), mais juste un écran ? => x11-misc/synergy si c'est pour faire du X (ssh sinon :p)

----------

## digimag

 *guilc wrote:*   

> C'est quoi le but ? Piloter l'autre PC sans lui brancher un clavier (ni de souris), mais juste un écran ? => x11-misc/synergy si c'est pour faire du X (ssh sinon :p)

 Le but était juste d'installer un OS sur un ordinateur qui n'en avait pas, sachant que je n'avais pas de clavier USB sous la main  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu prends un systemrescuecd, que tu configures (dans le isolinux.conf/syslinux.conf) pour que le mot de passe root soit défini comme tu veux. Tu auras normalment accès en ssh si le réseau est reconnu immédiatement et automatiquement.

----------

## digimag

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Tu prends un systemrescuecd, que tu configures (dans le isolinux.conf/syslinux.conf) pour que le mot de passe root soit défini comme tu veux. Tu auras normalment accès en ssh si le réseau est reconnu immédiatement et automatiquement.

 Merci pour l'astuce !

Je continue l'installation aujourd'hui, je bloque à XML-Parser requis pour syslog-ng. Il ne semble pas vouloir se compiler, bien qu'aucun USE flag ne semble intervenir pour le paquet.

J'obtiens une erreur "emake failed" sans raison apparente, précédé des messages du genre “Your makefile has been rebuilded / Please re-run the make command.”.

Je suis sur architecture amd64, j'ouvre un nouveau topic à ce sujet ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, ouvre un nouveau sujet, et copie le message d'erreur dans son contexte. Vérifie la date et l'heure, c'est la première chose à laquelle je pense

----------

